# Jon Moxley's physique, what the hell happened?



## ATamzarian (Sep 3, 2018)

He just had a kid, it happens to tons of people when they have a newborn.
That being said, he slowly started to change since Eddie Kingston came around.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

ATamzarian said:


> He just had a kid, it happens to tons of people when they have a newborn.
> That being said, he slowly started to change since Eddie Kingston came around.


Yeah he's starting to look more and more like Eddie Kingston by the day. And of course like I said, it absolutely could be because of the pregnancy, but his physique started getting worse before that I reckon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

marriage, kids

happens

the question is always 'do you believe he can kick somebody's ass' - and the answer would be 'yes'


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I do think going bald might have been a bit much, but the hair he had in WWE was heinous, and absolutely had to go. Other than that he's been getting bigger, and bigger ever since his last run in WWE. Only working one day a week probably doesn't make staying in shape easy, but until it starts impacting what he's doing in the ring I can't say I really care.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hitting the late night Golden Corral buffet with Jericho.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Moxley looks one of those neckbeard Nxt fans in the audience who chant “this is awesome”


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah he does look a balding plumber as cornette calls him. Having watched a lot of his interviews I get impression he eats all th wrong things and chews tobacco and smokes I think. Doubt he is much of a gym freak. I suppose it fits the gimmick if he wants to be knows as the outsider death match kind of guy. I doubt cactus Jack had a 6 pack either. So in some ways it's OK. Problem is when jobber type guys like comoroto and the guy he was against on dark make you look like shit it kind of comes Off weird if your supposed to be a big star.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Looks like he's aged about 20 years in those 2 pictures


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Moxley looks one of those neckbeard Nxt fans in the audience who chant “this is awesome”


This. 

Nothing good or intimidating about him or his body at any stage of his career.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Too much time sampling the late night taco's with Eddie Kingston. Y'heard.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I noticed that too … the baldness is fine, but he does need to do some sit ups

…. Although I wish I had his physique


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if he's got an injury or something? To me, it seems like his physique is in a spot where it could be toned up pretty quickly though


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> marriage, kids
> 
> happens
> 
> the question is always 'do you believe he can kick somebody's ass' - and the answer would be 'yes'



I don't find him very intimidating looking.

It shouldn't happen to someone who has a job where he needs to look in shape. It's not hard and it should be an expectation that wrestlers don't just let themselves go like this. He looks awful


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jones1 said:


> It shouldn't happen to someone who has a job that involves needing to look in shape. I don't believe he looks
> 
> I don't find him very intimidating looking.
> 
> It shouldn't happen to someone who has a job where he needs to look in shape. It's not hard and it should be an expectation that wrestlers don't just let themselves go like this. He looks awful


tweet him


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> tweet him


Why?

I just won't watch him.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm sure he has more than enough money to just buy meals through one of those meal prep companies. And surely he can find 30-45 minutes to get a basic workout in. So I don't understand the excuse of him having a newborn.

His physique was never anything special anyway, but it's certainly taking a turn for the worst.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Looked ok to me. But I don't watch or stare at dudes like that and go "hmmm. What a stupid looking shirt." IDGAF. He's doing his thing and Ima mox fan since going back to his indy days so I'm gonna watch what he does regardless. Same with the bucks, Kenny Omega, kaz, Daniels and Malachi black. Shrug.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Moxley looks one of those neckbeard Nxt fans in the audience who chant “this is awesome”


Looks nothing like it. He looks more like Wayne Rooney. 

Those morbidly obese, neck bearded geeks who sit in their parents basements taking Meltzers words as gospel chanting holy shit at a simple chop are the worst part about wrestling though.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Having a kid, starting a family, getting older. The two pictures are years apart. Most people change in appearance eventually.

Plus maybe he has an injury that he is tolerating for now as a new Dad. Especially after all of those matches he had as Champ. Sometimes wrestlers have injuries that they don't tell anyone about. That's just me speculating. Usually there is more to things than what we see on TV is all that I am saying.

He looks fine to me. I was thinking last night during the show actually that he still stands out from the roster. Like he still feels like a big deal.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

Southerner said:


> Having a kid, starting a family, getting older. The two pictures are years apart. Most people change in appearance eventually.
> 
> Plus maybe he has an injury that he is tolerating for now as a new Dad. Especially after all of those matches he had as Champ. Sometimes wrestlers have injuries that they don't tell anyone about. That's just me speculating. Usually there is more to things than what we see on TV is all that I am saying.


Most people aren't in a profession where part of their job is to look a certain way, though. A lot of wrestlers have families. It's his responsibility to keep his physique in check. Also he's only 35! That's nowhere near old enough for his age to be an excuse. 

I agree with your second point though. There could be more to this.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Southerner said:


> Having a kid, starting a family, getting older. The two pictures are years apart. Most people change in appearance eventually.
> 
> Plus maybe he has an injury that he is tolerating for now as a new Dad. Especially after all of those matches he had as Champ. Sometimes wrestlers have injuries that they don't tell anyone about. That's just me speculating. Usually there is more to things than what we see on TV is all that I am saying.
> 
> He looks fine to me. I was thinking last night during the show actually that he still stands out from the roster. Like he still feels like a big deal.


You're making bad excuses for him. He's only 35 years old. Most people's bodies change by his age because they are lazy and don't eat right and work out. The same applies to him. I'm older than him and in much better shape.

Even an injury isn't an excuse for being fat.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought he looked bigger but I didn't really thought he looks bad.
In fact I think he has a pretty strong look.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

A-55 Man said:


> Most people aren't in a profession where part of their job is to look a certain way, though. A lot of wrestlers have families. It's his responsibility to keep his physique in check. Also he's only 35! That's nowhere near old enough for his age to be an excuse.
> 
> I agree with your second point though. There could be more to this.


I’m 34, work out regularly and have a new born.

My physique is easily the softest it’s ever been. Lack of sleep leads to eating quick meals/snacks etc and training is a lot harder without the right sleep, rest nutrition. Etc


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

Danielallen1410 said:


> I’m 34, work out regularly and have a new born.
> 
> My physique is easily the softest it’s ever been. Lack of sleep leads to eating quick meals/snacks etc and training is a lot harder without the right sleep, rest nutrition. Etc


I know sleep is a huge component. I'm just saying as a pro wrestler who's earned quite a bit of money (and with a wife who is well off as well), he could at the very least have the nutrition dialed in. 

Not that it's a fair comparison, but Bobby Lashley has 3 kids and is a decade older than Moxley.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Jones1 said:


> You're making bad excuses for him. He's only 35 years old. Most people's bodies change by his age because they are lazy and don't eat right and work out. The same applies to him. I'm older than him and in much better shape.
> 
> Even an injury isn't an excuse for being fat.


So you're saying that Mox is fat? I just now watched a video of Mox from last weeks episode when he was backstage, talking about the forbidden door. It clearly shows his whole body without a shirt on and he looks far from fat. Sure, he is not toned like he used to be. He isn't fat though. Y'all are over exaggerating.

Some peoples bodies do start changing in their 30s regardless of whatever due to atrophy and the level of difficulty of staying in shape isn't the same for everyone. It can happen eventually regardless of whether someone eats healthy or not. Even if Mox isn't trying to stay in amazing shape like he used to, it doesn't hurt anything. He still looks normal.

When a topic was made of Eddie Kingston about his physique back when he was feuding with Moxley I could understand criticizing his big gut but Moxley still doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Why don't you use actual body photos comparing his physiques instead of using two pics of his smiling face if you wish to make a point, OP?


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

He's gotten a little flubby. Fortunately it works with his gimmick, but I wish he would maintain the physique he had when he returned to WWE in 2018. 
Skip to 3:20
He really comes of as such a badass here.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hes on his time off everyone said he was going to take. Let him enjoy life a bit while he's not really doing anything special.


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

THE_OD said:


> He's gotten a little flubby. Fortunately it works with his gimmick, but I wish he would maintain the physique he had when he returned to WWE in 2018.
> Skip to 3:20
> He really comes of as such a badass here.


He definitely looked his best there and in good shape also the semi bald cut works in that form. Maybe he just wanted to let loose a bit. That is 3 years ago. He just started a family and is not seen on tv for the rest of his career compared to his prime. He's getting older too. Maybe aware that he doesnt need to be that tiptop shape to be on tv to look good all the time and as everyone knows he loves to drink.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

rollinsnation91 said:


> He definitely looked his best there and in good shape also the semi bald cut works in that form. Maybe he just wanted to let loose a bit. That is 3 years ago. He just started a family and is not seen on tv for the rest of his career compared to his prime. He's getting older too. Maybe aware that he doesnt need to be that tiptop shape to be on tv to look good all the time and as everyone knows he loves to drink.


Yeah, he never seemed like the type who cared too much about his physique. But I dont think he can blame age, Roman and Rollins are the same age, and have much better physiques. Guys like Finn Balor, Randy Orton, and even Edge are older than Moxley, but still look really great.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

He looks like a normal 45 year old man who is a big drinker but keeps himself in pretty good shape.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Sleep isd


Southerner said:


> So you're saying that Mox is fat? I just now watched a video of Mox from last weeks episode when he was backstage, talking about the forbidden door. It clearly shows his whole body without a shirt on and he looks far from fat. Sure, he is not toned like he used to be. He isn't fat though. Y'all are over exaggerating.
> 
> Some peoples bodies do start changing in their 30s regardless of whatever due to atrophy and the level of difficulty of staying in shape isn't the same for everyone. It can happen eventually regardless of whether someone eats healthy or not. Even if Mox isn't trying to stay in amazing shape like he used to, it doesn't hurt anything. He still looks normal.
> 
> When a topic was made of Eddie Kingston about his physique back when he was feuding with Moxley I could understand criticizing his big gut but Moxley still doesn't look bad at all.


Yes, he looks fat there. 

Bodies don't just change once you're in your thirties regardless of what you do. This is doesn't happen if you're training and eating well assuming there's not a medical condition. 35 isn't old.

You're making excuses for him. He clearly just doesn't care about staying in shape.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Yeah he does look a balding plumber as cornette calls him. Having watched a lot of his interviews I get impression he eats all th wrong things and chews tobacco and smokes I think. Doubt he is much of a gym freak. I suppose it fits the gimmick if he wants to be knows as the outsider death match kind of guy. I doubt cactus Jack had a 6 pack either. So in some ways it's OK. Problem is when jobber type guys like comoroto and the guy he was against on dark make you look like shit it kind of comes Off weird if your supposed to be a big star.


From what I've heard he hates weightlifting and pretty much sticks to cardio only now. Would explain the loss of muscle mass.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

He doesn't even look bad right now. Body wise. Not as good as before, I agree. It's still not Jericho levels or anything.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

He’s good enough and his shape is definitely believable as somebody who’d kick some ass in bar room scrap or go down fighting.

Also I don’t think he had to shave his hair like he did, if he didn’t want to… his hair has been looking like this for a while and besides changing to buzzcut style, he doesn't look like he’s really lost much hair since his WWE days. I don’t think he’s gonna lose any more and he definitely can grow his hair out and have it close to how it looked like in 2016.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Sleep is a big component of retaining muscle and minimising fat gain. 


I will give him the bypass here. Give him a year and I’m sure he’ll be back to a regular size.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Some guys are just more lucky than others gentically when it comes to working out and eating. Moxley is one of those guys who has to really stay on it otherwise he loses shape.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Judging by most of the comments in this this thread you’d expect him to look like Bastion Booger or something.

Sure he’s lost some muscle definition since his WWE days and got a little bit flubby around the breadbasket but I’ve seen a lot worse at his age, especially considering the years of insane bumps and blood loss over the past fifteen years.

If faults _had_ to be picked, it’s that his beard does him no favours I guess.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Didn’t cross my mind really, I’m just a fan.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

He went from being the skinniest main event talent in 2015 and now he's being called fat lol.

I have to give it to Mox though. He looks like complete shit nowadays but carries himself like the biggest badass in the company. The way the audience reacts to him and his entrance adds to his aura so he gets away with it.

That being said if I was Tony Khan I would've instructed everyone to hit the gym and diet seriously with the incoming debuts of CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. Those are two names who are going to get new eyes on the product, and if you want the new eyes to stay the rest of the roster has to look and perform up to par.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

He looks fine and carries himself well in the ring. I quite like his appearance now because if he's leaning into the "Brawler" style it suits him, as long he doesn't look ridiculous like Kingston who has skinny fat arms and a protruding belly.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Dude needs to start hitting the gym. Take some time off, get a home gym so he can stay home with the wife and kid and come back lookin like an actual wrestler vs Kingston's stunt double. Imo he looked better with hair too. Take some rogain or start keeps buddy.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

He looked OK in the black vest maybe he needs new ring gear if he is going to let himself go and look loek a bit of a slob. From what I have seen his diet is the shits he drinks smokes and chews tobacco which is disgusting and I'd be more than willing to bet spends very little time in the gym. I wouldnt be paying a guy millions and standing for that kid of shit even if he has got a baby.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It can't be blamed on marriage and having a kid because most men should be able to work through that and stay in shape, especially if you're a wrestler and are on a TV show every week. Seth Rollins just got married and recently became a father and he still looks great and is still in great shape.


----------



## Peggio Boys (Aug 7, 2019)

I'd take that over this. At least he looks moderately tough now.









Inviato dal mio SM-A207F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate to say but the whole garbage wrestling moniker gimmick he undertook doesnt really call for him to look so fit, rather his look right now fits that kind of gimmick. He still looks okay, not fat but has put on some weight. He's just not toned like he was before.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Moxley, you have been Jericho'd


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Finn Balor at 40 looks better than him. It’s pretty pathetic of Moxley. One looks like a wrestler, the other looks like he’s from the bar. Moxley is just playing a wrestler, he’s never had the physique of a wrestler.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

kevin owens isnt exactly ripped and still looks like he could kick some ass it isnt about physique as much as its about the presentation of character and i firmly believe moxley could kick anybodys ass he gets in the ring with


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Jones1 said:


> Sleep isd
> 
> 
> Yes, he looks fat there.
> ...


No, I am just trying to be reasonable instead of calling everyone fat that isn't as thin and in shape like they used to. I still stand by what I said. Of course 35 isn't old (I am 34 and sure am not old) but it's not _young_ either. This whole topic is ridiculous anyway. People that have too much free time to talk about another guys appearance just because he doesn't look buff anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley's current bod is still more intimidating than most of the small skinny scrawny AEW guys lol


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

orited said:


> kevin owens isnt exactly ripped and still looks like he could kick some ass it isnt about physique as much as its about the presentation of character and i firmly believe moxley could kick anybodys ass he gets in the ring with


At least he knows to dress himself properly for being a slob.


----------



## Peggio Boys (Aug 7, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Finn Balor at 40 looks better than him. It’s pretty pathetic of Moxley. One looks like a wrestler, the other looks like he’s from the bar. Moxley is just playing a wrestler, he’s never had the physique of a wrestler.


Finn Balor looks like an underwear model, not a wrestler, he has muscle definition yes, not much in the way of muscle mass.

Inviato dal mio SM-A207F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Peggio Boys said:


> Finn Balor looks like an underwear model, not a wrestler, he has muscle definition yes, not much in the way of muscle mass.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A207F utilizzando Tapatalk


Guess who also looks like an underwear model? Christiano Ronaldo who’s regarded as the one of the best footballer today. There’s nothing wrong with Balor looking the way he does. At least he looks athletic. Moxley looks nothing like that. Heck a 50+ year old Goldberg is in better shape than Moxley. That’s is beyond pathetic.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

I was two feet away from Mox when he fought Archer in Dallas… the dude is stacked and looks like a beast. wtf is this topic? It’d be one thing if everyone on this board was super into fitness and ripped out of their mind… but why do I feel like that’s not the case?

side note, Austin didn’t look like a body builder for most of his run on top either. You don’t need to when you’re carry yourself like a bad ass and have a reputation like they do.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Carries a decent build honestly don’t care and Im not obsessed with physical specimens really, You sound obsessed though so possibly get your fix by watching Lex Luger matches , he can’t wrestle for shit but you can look at his body


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Hanging around with Jericho and Omega.

Maybe Khan should tell them to do some more for their physiques cuz all 3 at AEW look worse


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I was two feet away from Mox when he fought Archer in Dallas… the dude is stacked and looks like a beast. wtf is this topic? It’d be one thing if everyone on this board was super into fitness and ripped out of their mind… but why do I feel like that’s not the case?
> 
> side note, Austin didn’t look like a body builder for most of his run on top either. You don’t need to when you’re carry yourself like a bad ass and have a reputation like they do.


Austin looked way better than moxley and still looks better today!


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> He doesn't even look bad right now. Body wise. Not as good as before, I agree. It's still not Jericho levels or anything.
> 
> View attachment 105742


True. But Jericho looked like this when he was 35, which is Moxleys current age.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

He's a little chubby, but it's nothing that can't be fixed in short order. 

I got a little tubby for a few months after my daughter was born, it didn't last for me.


----------



## bcbud3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Jones1 said:


> I don't find him very intimidating looking.
> 
> It shouldn't happen to someone who has a job where he needs to look in shape. It's not hard and it should be an expectation that wrestlers don't just let themselves go like this. He looks awful


This sums it all up. Part of wrestler's job is to be in shape. Start to take your job seriously or get the fuck outta here...


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

He's morphed into Sam Roberts lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ATamzarian said:


> He just had a kid, it happens to tons of people when they have a newborn.
> That being said, he slowly started to change since Eddie Kingston came around.



For women, there are natural physical changes. This is known as pregnancy and its after-effects.


For men, it's because he's not eating right or exercising enough. Sure, there can be some stress with having a child for men but they aren't the ones having actually physical changes from having one.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Stone cold had a beer drinking gimmick but still kept in great shape despite numerous injuries. This was him at the same age. Which one looks like the star?!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

THE_OD said:


> True. But Jericho looked like this when he was 35, which is Moxleys current age.
> View attachment 105748


About the same as Mox, except he's covered in baby oil and Mox has bigger pectoral muscles


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

More like hairy plumber moobs lol.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Austin looked way better than moxley and still looks better today!




















Both in great shape, both not body builders. Didn’t matter then, doesn’t matter now.
Seriously, in WHAT world is Mox fat?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

If your wanting action shots here is one from mox match last week. No comparison between shape stone cold was in and what mox is in now. The jobber looked like the star in this match like comoroto did a few months back. Mox looks like a guy they got out of the nearest bar or had been doing plumbing work at daleys place. As I said it does sort of fit his ecw style gimmick but it's pretty evident he puts little or no work in and is getting paid a fortune.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

He just became a Dad give him some time


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> He looks like a normal 45 year old man who is a big drinker but keeps himself in pretty good shape.


Yep. He's 35 and looks 45. Kind of knew he'd develop this way when he started losing his hair early in his life. Some people just age faster than others. Look at Miley Cyrus. Looks in her mid 40s and has a 50 year old smokers voice. She literaly went from a child star to old in like 5 years. Of course, you could blame drugs for that. Mox probably just relaxed living. He has his wife, his life is comfortable, when life gets comfortable you stop working, stop stressing, and gain weight


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

spiderguy252000 said:


> View attachment 105753
> 
> View attachment 105754
> 
> ...


I think the difference in Austin and Mox, is that Austin never got fat in the face. Mox clearly has gained weight in his face.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> I think the difference in Austin and Mox, is that Austin never got fat in the face. Mox clearly has gained weight in his face.


He’s also sporting a puffy beard that makes his face look rounder than it actually is.

anyway, listen gents, we are better than fat shaming. It’s 2021. Let’s move on.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I just wish Mox didn't have this "I'm so cool and badass" vibe about him. If it wasn't for that his current physique wouldn't bother me or anything. But damn the guy needs to drop that "Wild thing' theme. That song makes him feel just as corny as his promos do.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I was two feet away from Mox when he fought Archer in Dallas… the dude is stacked and looks like a beast. wtf is this topic? It’d be one thing if everyone on this board was super into fitness and ripped out of their mind… but why do I feel like that’s not the case?
> 
> side note, Austin didn’t look like a body builder for most of his run on top either. You don’t need to when you’re carry yourself like a bad ass and have a reputation like they do.


I'm older than Moxley and in much better shape. He's just being lazy.

Austin looked 100 times better when he was on top. Bigger and leaner. There's no comparison.




Southerner said:


> No, I am just trying to be reasonable instead of calling everyone fat that isn't as thin and in shape like they used to. I still stand by what I said. Of course 35 isn't old (I am 34 and sure am not old) but it's not _young_ either. This whole topic is ridiculous anyway. People that have too much free time to talk about another guys appearance just because he doesn't look buff anymore.


You can stand by what you said, but what you said was ridiculous. 35 is still young when it comes to staying in shape. It's not hard if you put the work in and you have complete control over it.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Say what you want about wwe but they want their guys looking presentable

Wow, mox looking like nick gage now. Roman has 5 kids and is in the best shape of his life


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brad Boyd said:


> I just wish Mox didn't have this "I'm so cool and badass" vibe about him. If it wasn't for that his current physique wouldn't bother me or anything. But damn the guy needs to drop that "Wild thing' theme. That song makes him feel just as corny as his promos do.


Excellent avatar my friend! Love Salina


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

What's with the body shaming


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> For women, there are natural physical changes. This is known as pregnancy and its after-effects.
> 
> 
> For men, it's because he's not eating right or exercising enough. Sure, there can be some stress with having a child for men but they aren't the ones having actually physical changes from having one.


Sleep and lack thereof affects physique. 

Lack of sleep increases the hunger hormone, for example. Your metabolic rate decreases with lack of sleep.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Moxley's never had a tone body, he's always had that physique whether he was skinny and even when he bulked up before leaving the WWE. 

As for comparisons to Stone Cold. Stone Cold was in an era where wrestler took steroids, I'm sure Moxley would have a similar build if wrestlers did that today. Moxley's character is that of a brawler, not a model. If his performances begin to dwindle because of his shape, that when it's a cause for concern. He's supposed to look like an individual that would bash you across the head with a glass bottle, then stab you with it.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

He looks like Jon Moxley if Jon Moxley ate Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Finn Balor at 40 looks better than him. It’s pretty pathetic of Moxley. One looks like a wrestler, the other looks like he’s from the bar. Moxley is just playing a wrestler, he’s never had the physique of a wrestler.


To be fair, who looks like they would win in a fight: Mox or Balor? It aint Balor.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I always felt it was a huge insult to Steve Austin that people compared this glorified garbage wrestler to him.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

he is now bald and heavier


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

He is, but he should get it back soon. The balding head is more off putting to me for some reason.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

He just had a baby. Anybody in that position would understand.


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

beer is only cool till yer like 30 .. then it just makes u fat and fucks up yr asshole if it hasn't already rotted yr teeth and killed all the hair on yr head .. maybe if he could wrestle instead of eating mouth tacks and dumb shit like that he could stop self medicating while his body heals .. prolly end up like nick gage ..


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The beard adds definition to his face as well. Plus, he's bald now too. For a better comparison, get one of his actual last photos from WWE, not one from about 2014.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bubbly2 said:


> He is, but he should get it back soon. The balding head is more off putting to me for some reason.


i bet his wife suggested he cut it


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Having a kid is no excuse for the dad to get out of shape. If anything he would just look tired.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Moxley looked ripped as fuck when he came back from injury in his last run in the WWE. I was so impressed. Where has that physique gone to?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Definitely lost motivation in the gym. Guy looked like a tank in the G1 two years ago. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> Sleep and lack thereof affects physique.
> 
> Lack of sleep increases the hunger hormone, for example. Your metabolic rate decreases with lack of sleep.




90%+ of what impacts your physique is what you eat and how many calories you consume. If you are eating in a caloric surplus, you will inevitably gain weight. If you are eating in a caloric deficit, you will inevitably lose weight. Yes, sleep can have an impact but ultimately, it comes down to physical activity and, more importantly, food consumption.


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

thorwold said:


> I do think going bald might have been a bit much, but the hair he had in WWE was heinous, and absolutely had to go. Other than that he's been getting bigger, and bigger ever since his last run in WWE. Only working one day a week probably doesn't make staying in shape easy, but until it starts impacting what he's doing in the ring I can't say I really care.


Tbh the hair in WWE made him almost look crazier and more dangerous.


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> tweet him


Better yet buy backstage passes to a show and ask him face to face.


----------



## Peggio Boys (Aug 7, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Guess who also looks like an underwear model? Christiano Ronaldo who’s regarded as the one of the best footballer today. There’s nothing wrong with Balor looking the way he does. At least he looks athletic. Moxley looks nothing like that. Heck a 50+ year old Goldberg is in better shape than Moxley. That’s is beyond pathetic.


Most soccer players are skinny ish anyways, this is simulated combat, it's a different ball game.

Inviato dal mio SM-A207F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 90%+ of what impacts your physique is what you eat and how many calories you consume. If you are eating in a caloric surplus, you will inevitably gain weight. If you are eating in a caloric deficit, you will inevitably lose weight. Yes, sleep can have an impact but ultimately, it comes down to physical activity and, more importantly, food consumption.


well duh, nobody is disagreeing with you. However, again, let me repeat myself. Sleep will ultimately affect how much you eat. 
And rather than making up random statistics, I will link you to a scientific article which is based on real-life evidence: Sleep and Metabolism: An Overview


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> well duh, nobody is disagreeing with you. However, again, let me repeat myself. Sleep will ultimately affect how much you eat.
> And rather than making up random statistics, I will link you to a scientific article which is based on real-life evidence: Sleep and Metabolism: An Overview


Sleep can affect how much you eat. That's not the same as it does! Over a large population, it does, but as an individual, you still have complete control over what you eat. Lack of sleep isn't an excuse.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> marriage, kids
> 
> happens
> 
> the question is always 'do you believe he can kick somebody's ass' - and the answer would be 'yes'


Really? I've never felt Ambrose could kick anyone's ass. The guy barely knows how to throw a punch.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

the_flock said:


> Looks nothing like it. He looks more like Wayne Rooney.
> 
> Those morbidly obese, neck bearded geeks who sit in their parents basements taking Meltzers words as gospel chanting holy shit at a simple chop are the worst part about wrestling though.


Moxley looks really red faced in that photo.. In all fairness to Moxley I’m accustomed to WWE’s idea of the look - Reigns and Drew long haired muscular guys or to a lesser extent Seth. Probably explains why Vince never say anything in him.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Moxley looks really red faced in that photo.. In all fairness to Moxley I’m accustomed to WWE’s idea of the look - Reigns and Drew long haired muscular guys or to a lesser extent Seth. Probably explains why Vince never say anything in him.


Brock, Angle, Rock, Orton, Batista, Austin, all have short/no hair.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley not taking himself serious or being professional? Bullshit.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Alcohol and other substances will do that to you.

No longer on a tight leash and it shows, unfortunately.

Jon and Eddie could be so much better.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 90%+ of what impacts your physique is what you eat and how many calories you consume. If you are eating in a caloric surplus, you will inevitably gain weight. If you are eating in a caloric deficit, you will inevitably lose weight. Yes, sleep can have an impact but ultimately, it comes down to physical activity and, more importantly, food consumption.


Nah, 90% of what makes you look like Moxley did 2 years ago is having full gear at supraphysiological levels.

He’s either not taking as much, taking too much other stuff, and/or not working as hard.

Diet has been easy for him without travel, and he has the knowledge and the cash, so there’s really no excuse.

Tony Kahn may need to consider a wellness policy to protect wrestlers from themselves.

TNA unfortunately became a place for the addicts to do as they please.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Martyn said:


> He just had a baby. Anybody in that position would understand.


Seth just had a baby and he looks normal.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Really? I've never felt Ambrose could kick anyone's ass. The guy barely knows how to throw a punch.


You’ve got to be kidding me. Definitely a legit tough guy.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

To all the people saying he had a kid and getting older- Seth is the same age as him, also just had a kid and still looks great.

Roman is also the same age, married with kids and he looks even better than he did during his shield days…


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like the weight he has gained went straight to his face or either thats from drinking. You would think it would be easier keep in shape only working one day a week, so it definitely must be a motivation issue. He said he was doing powerlifting and training twice a day to obtain that 2018 look, hopefully he gets back to that eventually.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Tony’s too afraid to tell him to get in better shape.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> It can't be blamed on marriage and having a kid because most men should be able to work through that and stay in shape, especially if you're a wrestler and are on a TV show every week. Seth Rollins just got married and recently became a father and he still looks great and is still in great shape.


Shame he sucks at just about everything else though


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Stone cold had a beer drinking gimmick but still kept in great shape despite numerous injuries. This was him at the same age. Which one looks like the star?!
> 
> View attachment 105752


Except Mox isn’t juiced the lungs.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't think he looks that bad. Also regarding him having a kid and being busy with life, it takes about an hour to get a workout in. 4 times a week is sufficient. So 4 hours per week to stay in shape and hit the gym isn't an impossible feat. Anyone can do it, even people with jobs and children.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

RamPaige said:


> Moxley's never had a tone body, he's always had that physique whether he was skinny and even when he bulked up before leaving the WWE.
> 
> As for comparisons to Stone Cold. Stone Cold was in an era where wrestler took steroids, I'm sure Moxley would have a similar build if wrestlers did that today. Moxley's character is that of a brawler, not a model. If his performances begin to dwindle because of his shape, that when it's a cause for concern. He's supposed to look like an individual that would bash you across the head with a glass bottle, then stab you with it.


This!

I wouldn’t want Mox to become muscular. I even thought he overdid the workout when he returned in 2018. Part of Mox’s charm is that he looks like a brawler who doesn’t give a fuck about looking good. I always didn’t like how Austin looked muscular although he was supposed to be a red neck who scoffs down beer, yet he looked like he’d have a panic attack if he you chased him down the road with a donut.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> The beard adds definition to his face as well. Plus, he's bald now too. For a better comparison, get one of his actual last photos from WWE, not one from about 2014.


He’s actually not bald now. If he grew back his hair it’ll look like how it does in these pics.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

and you wonder why we´re in a generation of so many damaged women because of physical pressure. dudes expectations of even men to have abs to enjoy what they see in front of them is just laughable.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

he no longer access to the WWE "nutrition system"


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yup he looks like absolute dog shit. No one in aew cares about presentation. What motivation do you have to look good when you are sharing a locker room with fat jericho, fat joseph janelo and marko stunt?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Moxley is hanging out with Kingston eating too many empanadas out of the dumpster behind the bodega.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Natural aging process, the bumps, etc.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This guy looked like a badass motherfucker in his final few months in WWE physique wise as well as looking dangerous as fuck when AEW was first starting up, but I've noticed he's starting to look less defined each week? You can say that he's started looking chubby because his wife just had a kid but there are plenty of guy who work through that.
> 
> View attachment 105736
> 
> ...


I didn't even know that was the same guy.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

He was away for like 6 weeks in June/July for the birth of a child.

When he came back he was clearly heavier

Give him some time to get back in shape.

Btw, the shorter hair isn’t helping much … makes his face look fatter.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

MEMS said:


> You’ve got to be kidding me. Definitely a legit tough guy.


Why? His punches are horrible and before Austin became a WWE stooge again, he even raised that as a serious problem. There are major issues with his clothesline and kicks too. 

A "legit tough guy" would ta least know how to throw a punch so I am wondering how you know Ambrose is tough in real life?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The ability (or inability) to throw a worked punch in a fake sport is not exactly indicative of how tough someone can be in the outside world. Maybe he’s weary of making a proper connection and he’s holding back - he’s just not very good at it. Just look at some of the bumps Moxley has taken over the past decade (a brutal one at WM 31 particularly stands out) and that should indicate he’s made of stern stuff.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

look he is going after


----------



## biggiefoot (Jan 22, 2020)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Why? His punches are horrible and before Austin became a WWE stooge again, he even raised that as a serious problem. There are major issues with his clothesline and kicks too.
> 
> A "legit tough guy" would ta least know how to throw a punch so I am wondering how you know Ambrose is tough in real life?


Not really, a lot of "legit tough guys" are just big, and tough, and not really good at throwing punches... and they get by because a lot of people back down because of their size. They're usually sloppy as hell, but can take one even better than they can give it.

Go watch the Brawl for All, if you want to see all the tough guys of the company throw their sloppy, looping punches, and get gassed out and tired in less than a minute. Bart Gunn literally ran through everyone because he was the only one that could even semi decently throw a punch without hurting himself(Blackman wasn't bad either).

Moxley is tough as nails for what he's willing to put his body through, and stand up and do it all over again.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Clearly gonna be an unpopular opinion judging by the comments in this thread but I think moxley looks alright as he is🤷‍♂️yeah the guys not as defined and In shape as he was,although compared to some he was never ripped up and chiseled any way,just more lean and in trim 

I wouldlnt say he is "doughy" either,he's thicker and carrying more body fat clearly,but he carries it well it's not exactly flabby fat 

There is a huge list of people in pro wrestling who have been in absolutely abysmal condition,shameful condition even,and I wouldlnt but moxley anywhere near that bracket


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

biggiefoot said:


> Not really, a lot of "legit tough guys" are just big, and tough, and not really good at throwing punches... and they get by because a lot of people back down because of their size. They're usually sloppy as hell, but can take one even better than they can give it.
> 
> Go watch the Brawl for All, if you want to see all the tough guys of the company throw their sloppy, looping punches, and get gassed out and tired in less than a minute. Bart Gunn literally ran through everyone because he was the only one that could even semi decently throw a punch without hurting himself(Blackman wasn't bad either).
> 
> Moxley is tough as nails for what he's willing to put his body through, and stand up and do it all over again.


Love to see mox v blackman in the day in a shoot fight and we could see who is tough and who pretends to be. Blackman could legit kill mox if he wanted. One of the hardest men ever to be a wrestler.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Hanging out with his old mudshow friends Gage and Kingston drinking shitty beer and eating out. None of them need to hit the gym because Tony doesnt give a fuck and wont say anything. 

Mox had bloated red drunk face. By Xmas he will look like Jericho at this rate.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Got older, had a kid, probably drinks a bit, and doesn't work as often. You won't keep fat off in that case without reducing caloric intake. He probably hasn't yet.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Why is everyone acting like he gave birth to the kid himself? His wife did!!! There is no excuse not to go away for 2 hours a day to work out for his job instead of using the baby as an excuse to be a disgusting fat ass.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Honestly, he looks fine to me. I don't see anything wrong with him at all. Sure, he may not have 6 pack abs, but that doesn't matter to me. He's got attitude, swagger, and charisma which make him so much more interesting and engaging than the top WWE guys that may technically be more built, but are boring enough to put a crackhead to sleep.

I actually like his look better now than in WWE. He looked a bit too young and innocent in WWE. Now he looks more adult, dangerous, edgy, and bad ass. And I just love his swagger and attitude when he strides to the ring to Wild Thing. 

And I read that Jim Cornette dissed him. Well, when's the last time anyone's seen Jim Cornette in any semblance of good shape?


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> And I read that Jim Cornette dissed him. Well, when's the last time anyone's seen Jim Cornette in any semblance of good shape?


He isn't a pro wrestler on national TV.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

SpellBound said:


> He isn't a pro wrestler on national TV.


Yeah, but it sounds pretty hypocritical and stupid to call some one a "bald plumber" when he himself fits that description much more accurately, nor could he ever look like Moxley nor do what he does. It reminds me of a sports writer boldly bashing a baseball player on Twitter, and the baseball player turning around and saying something like "gotta love the people who bash others, yet could never make it in the big leagues themselves." And I am split on Cornette. Although I do appreciate his obvious passion for the business, sometimes he just bashes people for the sake of sounding provocative and entertaining.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Moxley looks one of those neckbeard Nxt fans in the audience who chant “this is awesome”


I saw plenty of people that look just like him sitting front row on Dynamite


----------



## Pburgess (Aug 23, 2021)

Jones1 said:


> You're making bad excuses for him. He's only 35 years old. Most people's bodies change by his age because they are lazy and don't eat right and work out. The same applies to him. I'm older than him and in much better shape.
> 
> Even an injury isn't an excuse for being fat.


L bozo!


----------



## biggiefoot (Jan 22, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Love to see mox v blackman in the day in a shoot fight and we could see who is tough and who pretends to be. Blackman could legit kill mox if he wanted. One of the hardest men ever to be a wrestler.


Yea, Blackman would totally destroy Moxley. I said he's tough, I didn't say he can fight. There's a huge difference, and people can't distinguish them because they are neither.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> and you wonder why we´re in a generation of so many damaged women because of physical pressure. dudes expectations of even men to have abs to enjoy what they see in front of them is just laughable.


It's the wrestling business bro. Presentation is everything.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

His hair issue is the worse problem. He looked fine during his promo in the vest but that damn hairline needs to be corrected.


----------

